# What is your website of choice for N Scale equipment?



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Sure I'll watch eBay and Amazon but what other sites do you recommend for track, locos, structures, etc..

Thanks!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Freecycle, sometimes Craigslist...


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

nscalesupply.com is my N scale site to buy.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

http://fiferhobby.com/ and http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

I always use modeltrainstuff.


----------



## NS_Fan_2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

www.wholesaletrains.com for me.

They are also my one (and only) local hobby shop, so I save a bunch on shipping



oh....and this site, even though I havent gotten anything off here yet


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Hobbylinc is also good with very nice prices.


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

I forgot to mention - for European-style train stuff I've had very good luck with Railsofsheffield and eurorailhobbies. I've tried Reynauld once or twice but they seem to be "out of stock" frequently.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

P & D Marsh Model Railways in England has nice detail stuff on EBay and good shipping prices too.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 on nscalesupply.com. I bought most of my Kato track there. 

For off the wall things, like the old 20-packs of Kato couplers, for example, I Google what I am looking for and usually end up buying from a shop in the U.K. or in Japan. If you know the manufacturer and part number, google it.


----------

